# Lex Luthor



## smokeytheherb (Dec 5, 2008)

I got my hand's on some of this, very interesting name. Anyone else ever hear of this strain? It smells really fruity almost, definitley some high quality stuff.  Gotta love comic book strains


----------



## 84VW (Dec 5, 2008)

never heard of it, i'm a visual learner, i need pics


----------

